# Alpha Q GS10 fork on R3



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Does anyone have a Alpha Q GS10 fork on their R3? How do you find it as compared to the stock Wolf one?


----------



## zunow (Feb 27, 2007)

i have the gs10 on my r3 and i think its great. There is not much weight difference but the gs10 is more compliant, but still stiff enough to feel very solid descending mountain roads.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Thank you for you feedback Zunow.

how do you mean the fork is more compliant? Does it make the bike feel more responsive?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

received my GS10 fork today! got it cut at the LBS and put in the metal insert. Now waiting for it to cure overnight. Can't wait to install it tomorrow!


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

the GS-10 is extremely stiff. the fork is not very forgiving in its design. lovely tho. I had one on my old bike.


----------

